# Problem Bootmanager gelöscht



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe da ein Problem:

Mein notebook hatte ursprünglich vista installiert. dann habe ich nachträglich XP installiert (und im vista ootmanager eingetragen).
Jetzt bin ich gestern auf die idee gekommen vista wegen nichtgebrauch endgültig zu löschen indem ich die partition formatiere (was ich dummerweise auch gemacht habe).

Habe mir leider gedacht, dass das Wiederherstellen des Bootmanagers meines XPs (das ich behalten möchte) irgendwie einfacher wäre (über windows xp installation -> reparieren), das hat gestern leider nicht geklappt.

Nach dem googlen in ich auf seiten gestoßen die meinten ich müsse ein paar dateien von der xp-cd kopieren damit der Bootmanager installiert ist. Leider waren die Befehle falsch beschrieben und ich bin kein DOS-Experte.

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie ich den xp-bootloader wieder zum laufen bekomme ohne mein windows xp zu verlieren?

Danke.


----------



## werner_sg (24. November 2008)

Denke mal Dir fehlt der Pfad zum BS

Mit dem Befehl BOOTCFG läßt sich das Startmenü konfigurieren und wiederherstellen. 

Du brauchst:

BOOTCFG /REBUILD
Druchläuft alle Windows-Installationen. man kann festlegen, welche Installationen zum Startmenü hinzugefügt werden sollen.

Fixmbr und Fixboot vorher schaden nicht

mfG Werner


----------



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

hi werner
bootcfg /rebuild habe ich versucht. Hat aber nichts gebracht.
Fixboot auch nicht.
fixmbr brachte ne meldung, dass dabei sachen gelöscht werden könnten. Bin mir da nicht sicher gewesen was er damit meint. Können da meine daten gelöscht werden? oder meint er nur bootmanager daten? Wie gesagt ich will meine Dten nicht verlieren.

Danke.


----------



## werner_sg (24. November 2008)

Daten bleiben bestehen

geht nur um den Bootsektor


----------



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

super dann probiere ich das heute abend nochmal aus. Danke dir.


----------



## werner_sg (24. November 2008)

Aber warum eigentlich so kompliziert 

setz doch einfach ne neu XP in die jetzt leere Partition,
wenn die fertig ist über Systemeigenschaften Erweitert die gewünschte XP auswählen.

Danach kannst Du das eben aufgespielte XP wieder killen, brauchst es ja nicht mehr.

Aber Achtung nicht formatieren

Werner


----------



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

meinst du wirklich das wäre schneller? 

Und wo kann man denn IM XP selbst ne andere Partition wählen? Den Menüpunkt finde ich gerade nicht unter Erweitert.


----------



## werner_sg (24. November 2008)

dauert ca 30 Minuten aber funktioniert ohne Sucherei 
und Du brauchs später nicht noch eventuell irgendwas am System nachpflegen

1. Kontexmenü Arbeitsplatz
2. Eigenschaften
3. Erweitert ( ist der Reiter ganz rechts zweite Reihe)
4.starten Wiederherstellen --- Eigenschaften

ab da Erklärt es sich schon wieder selbst

Werner


----------



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

ah ok verstehe jetzt.

Aber würde mit dieser Methode dann nicht eine defekte Bootoption des "Dummy-XPs" übrig bleiben, wenn ich dieses ja anschließend wieder lösche? Und welche Teile dürfte ich dann überhaupt löschen um nicht 2 XPs effektiv zu haben?
Stehe vielleicht gerade aufm schlauch sorry.


----------



## danielandross (24. November 2008)

Hi,

leider funktionieren beide Wege nicht.

Nachdem ich das Dummy-XP installiert habe und per wiederherstellungskonsole den bootmanager wiederhergestellt habe erscheint ein windwos-installation ähnliches menü wenn ich mein "gutes" XP starte. Dieses will die windows cd haben und fängt an dateien zu kopieren. Nach einer weile (Geräteinstallation) erscheint ein Bluescreen und das system macht einen reboot (jedesmal).

Andere Ideen?

ODer wie kann ich ihn davon abhalten die dateien neuinstallieren zu wollen. Mein gutes Windows muss nämlich noch da sein weil er in der installation die korrekte Auflösung anzeigt zb


----------



## werner_sg (25. November 2008)

OK starten wir noch mal neu.

Punkt 1. Du hast dir die Startpartition mit Vista formatiert

Punkt 2. XP war auf einer weiteren Partition

So Du brauchst daher eine neue Startpartition mit DOS kommst ja nicht weiter, geht sicher auch aber dafür bräuchte ich den Lappi

Alternative ist wie gesagt ein zweites XP aufspielen.

Anschließend nicht mehr im DOS spielen sondern wie oben beschrieben im Systemmenü die Einstellungen ändern

Du kannst den Pfad zum XP was starten soll dort festlegen schau einfach mal alle Optionen durch wenn Du das nicht findest, sende mir ne PN ich gib Dir dann mal meine Nummer und ich lotse ich Dich dann durch.

 mfG Werner


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. November 2008)

Poste deinen Beitrag mal im Linux forum... die werden dir schnell eine kurze Anleitung geben wie du einen Linux-Bootmanager installieren kannst (ohne Linux installieren zu müssen)
Du ersetz qausi einfach deinen Vista bootloader durch einen von Linux!


----------

